# Giant Adult Mantis leg problem



## mantis360 (Jul 27, 2008)

Help its bottom leg near its abdomen is intact but its up.It is fully grown up and already became an adult a very long time ago but for some reason its leg is just up and partially uses it but when it stops it keeps it up.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jul 28, 2008)

it may have hurt it somehow. mine has done that for a few days and then it started walking normally again


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 9, 2008)

Is your mantid dragging its abdomen around while he walks? If he is, this is a bad sign


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2008)

Keeping one leg suspended is pretty common. Sometimes I notice it and do not see a reason why. I have also have on accident pinched their leg in the lid and they did it for awhile then. It's like when you hurt your foot you don't put any weight on it.


----------

